# (lehden) tuottaja



## Gavril

What does the word _tuottaja _mean in the context of a newspaper (e.g., _Pirjo on lehden tuottaja_)?

Hyvää viikonlopun alkua


----------



## Gavril

Päivää,

I haven't seen any response to this, yet -- did this question get lost among other ones, or is _Lehden tuottaja _not a commonly-used phrase?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Tuottaja_ is usually _producer_ in English.


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> _Tuottaja_ is usually _producer_ in English.



True, but the phrase "newspaper producer" (_lehden tuottaja_) isn't one I often hear in English. What responsibilities does _lehden tuottaja _normally have at a newspaper (i.e., what are they normally in charge of)?


----------



## kirahvi

I have to admit that I've never heard the word _tuottaja_ used when talking about newspapers or magazines. I've only heard it used about events or theater, tv and movie productions. In a magazine context I think I'd use _toimitussihteeri_ or _toimituspäällikkö_ instead of _tuottaja_, but I'm not at all familiar with this field, so my vocabulary might be all wrong.

Could _tuottaja_ refer to _sisällöntuottaja_ in this case? That's a generic title and could mean a journalist or a photo journalist alike.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> True, but the phrase "newspaper producer" (_lehden tuottaja_) isn't one I often hear in English. What responsibilities does _lehden tuottaja _normally have at a newspaper (i.e., what are they normally in charge of)?


Unfortunately I don't have the vaguest idea.


----------

